# Mid West Grand Slam Results R/CAR Indy



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results 1/14/2012


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Kevin Cole said:


> Results 1/14/2012


Thanks for getting these posted so quickly. Great time at the race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for coming out and enjoying what my family and I offer at R/CAR this past weekend at the
Mid West Grand Slam Series (Round Three)

It was another great event for The Big Rug and R/C Racing in Indianapolis.

When I was approached by Floyd Selzer (thx Floyd) three years ago about starting a R/C facility, this type of event was the main reason I jumped on board.

Indianapolis needed a R/C track to put them on top of the heap in World Class R/C Racing and sustain the fact the Indianapolis is ... 
_The Racing Capital of the World._

Thanks to all the racers that came out this weekend, and also the racers that support the track 5 days a week and keep it open for events like this to happen...that is very key for an R/C Track to survive.

Thanks to Bill Pennington for supporting the track with Pennington's Hobby Shop.

Special thanks to Ken Miller for running the most organized traveling race series in the country, and giving most of his share of the event income right back to the racers.

Here is a link to the results....thanks again everyone!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=350616

Come back and race with us again real soon...check the website for our monthly calendar of events and great weekly club racing.

R/CAR Indy website link listed below.


----------

